

Show HN: List Maker for People Who Can't Decide - jbail
http://jeffbail.com/my-second-android-app-list-maker-for-people-w

======
jamesteow
I was looking for a screenshot on the blog post.

In any case, it'd also be cool to send this to a friend or list of friends so
that they could help decide.

